# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  plantones de huaranguillo

## EZM

En los alrededores de Canete alguien conoce
un vivero que tenga plantones de huaranguillo
necesito como 5500 plantonesTemas similares: PLantones de Lúcuma Plantones de Granado  Wonderful plantones de uva Flame plantones de uva Flame plantones de pecano mahhan

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola conseguiste los Huranguillos ?

----------


## kscastaneda

Tengo disponibles 1600 huaranguillos; adjunto foto actual.
Miden entre 13 y 15 cm.  HUARANGUILLO.jpg
Envio a nivel nacional.
Interesados contactarme.

----------


## kscastaneda

Tengo disponibles 4000 mil huaranguillos para cerco vivo y 5000 plantas de palta hass injertadas y bien sanitariamente. 
Interesados contactarme, envio a nivel nacional.

----------


## ruben77

Ing. Castañeda 
cual es el precio por plantita de Huaranguillo?.
saludos

----------

